# CEC question -- running conductors "square" with building lines



## Animal (Jan 25, 2008)

Can any Canadian electricians help me out here?

I was told at work recently that it is "code" to run all conductors in walls "square" with the building -- for example, horizontally and vertically, not diagonally through studs. While I agree that this is more professional-looking, I'm curious where in the CEC it specifies that this is required. The person who told me insisted it was in section 2 "somewhere", but I'm unable to find any reference of this. Is this just a trade-wide accepted standard and is there any reason for it (other than aesthetics)? 

Thanks


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

not a canadian code per se but ansi defines workmanlike as straight, level, plumb, vertical and horizontal


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't seen anything along the lines of that in the CEC side from rule 2-108 "Quality of work". Sometimes you don't have a choice if a wire is too short while doing a reno. Other than that, it looks like a$$ if you run it on an angle.


----------



## Animal (Jan 25, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too, cdn (rule 2-108). Thanks for the clarification... and yeah, I agree, it does look pretty bad run on an angle. Was just wondering if it's necessarily against code though.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope! I don't think an inspector will ever fail you for that (unless he really doesn't like you or your boss didn't buy him a bottle of something special at Christmas)


----------



## Wilhoit (Nov 10, 2008)

Your bid should allow extra wire to eliminate any but square wiring--you know after completion where your wires are for retro fit or troubleshooting--the customer can hang pictures etc--More important keep all your home runs together in tight bundle--make sure home owner is familiar with location--this allows for retro fit for everything else.


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a workmanship issue. I have pictures of work done like you have discribed. To me it shows being lazy and cheap. These are usually the guys that do minimum code everywhere they can get away with it. While looking at one of there jobs on a new house a freind was looking at purchasing I had to point out all the short cuts they had taken. Not only are all wires run diagonal but there stapled once at the top of the box then free-air up through the top plate! In the CEC it requires one duplex rec. per vehicle space in a residential garage and in this house they put one on the wall and one in the ceiling for the opener! THIS COUNTS AS TWO! Who does this type of work! I'd walk and say shove it before I work for a cheap contractor and put my name on that. sorry for the rant put some things like this get me going


----------



## doodle081962 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Running conductors square*

This is definitely a workmanship issue, there is no such rule in the cec that I have ever viewed.I am an ex IBEW Local 120 member now working in the Maintenance field.


----------

